# Vertical Leap



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea of Vertical Leap stats? like who has the best (current players and past players in their primes) and is there any sort of list to show the best in history etc? I know a guy from the Globetrotters when I saw them back in '96 had a 56" vertical. Thats MENTAL! But how does that compare to NBA players. I'd be interested to see where I rate amongst the best, as particularly during highschool I was renouned for my vertical ability.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

The Business said:


> Here is a little info I have picked up online. I am only posting "real", tested, sourced stats. Not what you heard or anything like that.
> 
> This was from teams individual workouts over the summer, and for rookies. The fist number is their standing reach, the next is the height they can jump to from a standstill jump. The third number is their vertical leap. This is only one of the many ways to measure vertical leap. In my opinion there are two or three more reliable tests.
> 
> ...


From another board...he's a very credible guy.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

There's a guy from the Univ. of Miami...he may have graduated, named Diaz...he can get up there like 45"+, but I don't know if he's NBA material or not.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

One on One said:


> There's a guy from the Univ. of Miami...he may have graduated, named Diaz...he can get up there like 45"+, but I don't know if he's NBA material or not.


Diaz is still playing for Miami. He will be in the NBA thats a guarantee. Too much talent to not make it. Right now he is playing with tendinitis and he is still arguably the most athletic guy on the court every time he steps on the court.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn spud webb 46''


holla!


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

What's Lebron's and Wade's?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wilt Chamberlain - 54" Though it was measured in China, and not the US. He was also a track and field guy at Kansas and set their high jump record, so it's very believable.

I believe that David Thompson was 48", though I forget where I read it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

It was said upon entering the league that J.R. Smith had a 44" vert.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

James White has a vertical that is a hell of alot higher than 31 inches.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

I wonder how much Arvydas Sabonis could do.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> damn spud webb 46''
> 
> 
> holla!


Does Spud Webb hold the highest record?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

55"!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

First of all, Wilt did not have a 51" vert.

For accurate, consistent measurement the combine results are some of our only data. The thing with them is that they don't measure your max vert; they mease your power-step vert. I don't have the combine results but they're out there somewhere.

Gerald Green was quoted saying he had got his vert up around 44 inches but I think he only tested to 41.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

wow.. iverson can jump higher than kobe? and two inches away from catching jordan?


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

ballistixxx said:


> wow.. iverson can jump higher than kobe? and two inches away from catching jordan?


Well if you mean higher as in higher vertical, yes...but Kobe has AT LEAST 7 inches on AI so he can reach the higher point. I doubt AI can jump that high anymore but in his younger days...wow.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow, so my 33" doesnt stack up too badly against some of the greats.....considering Im 6'4 and white (and Aussie). I feel good about that now!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

James White only has a 31 inch vertical. That must be a *typo*. What is the source for that list?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

kobe has an vert. of 81'


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh, didn't know vince had a 43 inche verticale, his highest in the dunk competition i believe it was 37-38....Are you sure James White has 31 inche vert?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

nate robinson - 49"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nate_Robinson

is that accurate???


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

If Wilt's vertical was 54+ inches, I think he would have been looking at the top of the backboard when he slammed. I don't think it was that high. David Thompson was a serious flyer.

I think Spud Webb got more air between the bottom of his sneakers and the top of the basketball floor than any player I've seen.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wilt was indeed known to be able to grab (not only touch) the top of the backboard. And, if anyone can find the records, he cleared over 6 feet in the high jump while running track at Kansas.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Wilt was indeed known to be able to grab (not only touch) the top of the backboard. And, if anyone can find the records, he cleared over 6 feet in the high jump while running track at Kansas.


most decent high jumpers can atleast do there own height, so 6 foot for a 7 footer isn't very impressive. strangley tho, high jump technique doesn't directly corralate to jumping ability. a guy at my school has regional high jump record at well over 2m, i think close to 215 (which is 7 foot for those playing in america) and he is about 2 inches away from dunking the ball.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

naibsel said:


> most decent high jumpers can atleast do there own height, so 6 foot for a 7 footer isn't very impressive. *strangley tho, high jump technique doesn't directly corralate to jumping ability.* a guy at my school has regional high jump record at well over 2m, i think close to 215 (which is 7 foot for those playing in america) and he is about 2 inches away from dunking the ball.


I can co-sign with that right there, when I was in high school I had a 39 inch vertical, could dunk easily, but was terrible at high jump...my best mark was 6'2...im 5'10. Some of it was technique and most of it was just that I wasnt' good at it.


----------



## caramello (Mar 12, 2004)

james white's is a 1 foot jumper but i still think 31 is wrong..by a lot
you cant trust the "vertmetre" during the 2000 dunk contest, it take more than 36-37 inches for vince to do an elbow hang i reckon


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Some others:

Tracy McGrady: 39"
Stromile Swift: 39"
Dwyane Wade: 36"
Amare Stoudemire: 36"
Kevin Garnett: 35"
Emeka Okafor: 35"
Manu Ginobili: 35"
Anderi Kirilenko: 32"
Karl Malone: 28"


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Some others:
> 
> Tracy McGrady: 39"
> Stromile Swift: 39"
> ...



What??? so allen iverson beats all those guys?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

ballistixxx said:


> What??? so allen iverson beats all those guys?


If you saw AI in highschool and during his earlier days you would know why.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

One on One said:


> There's a guy from the Univ. of Miami...he may have graduated, named Diaz...he can get up there like 45"+, but I don't know if he's NBA material or not.


I could almost swear he's a senior this year...don't hold me to it though.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> kobe has an vert. of 81'


kobe doesnt jump, the earth drops.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I heard James White has trouble dunkin off 2 feet, so that 31 inch may not be off, but he's gotta have one of the highest vertical off 1 feet


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Oh, didn't know vince had a 43 inche verticale, his highest in the dunk competition i believe it was 37-38.


you dont jump quite as high when you're putting the ball between your legs or when you're doing a 360.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Or when AI was in college.

Let's also not forget the dunk he had on Camby. Just nasty!



ralaw said:


> If you saw AI in highschool and during his earlier days you would know why.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Like I said before, I had by far the highest vertical at my highschool - by about 3 inches or so. Yet there were people with 6 inches less vertical than me that could jump their own height in high jump, yet not get anywhere near touching the ring - in fact some of them struggled to get to the net (and these guys were 5'10-ish). However, I was lucky to make it past the 5ft mark in high jump and back then I was 6'1". Highjump sucks.....
and about White being able to only jump off one foot...Im quite the opposite. I'd rather bring my other foot in so I jump off both at the same time....better for power dunks too!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)




----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Wilt's 50+ vertical is a big myth

Let's look at the math...the rim is 120". He's 85" tall, so his vert would be 35" if he wanted his head to touch the rim. If truly had a 54 inch vert, wouldn't you think there'd be footage or pictures of his head being a foot and a half over the rim? I've watched a few specials on Wilt and yeah he jumped high but 54" is a stone cold lie. I'd say he had a 37" vertical at most like Amare.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


> Well if you mean higher as in higher vertical, yes...but Kobe has AT LEAST 7 inches on AI so he can reach the higher point. I doubt AI can jump that high anymore but in his younger days...wow.


i saw AI take one step and one-hand catch a rebound and completely jump ove marcus camby...i believe it...

BTW, i literally have a higher vertical then larry bird, lol. just so amazing bird was so UN-athletic but still dominated on the court. much respect...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

also, isnt a vertical leap where you stand on two feet and w/o taking a step you jump??? if thats the case, i dont believe some of those numbers...


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> nate robinson - 49"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nate_Robinson
> 
> is that accurate???


These numbers are always up for debate, and Wikipedia is made up of unsolicited entries from anyone who wants to write in...so that is surely not definitive.

NBADraft.net has Nate listed at 42", but I've seen many other reports that say 48" and, the Knicks announcer/Hall of Famer Clyde Frazier routinely uses 48" to describe Nate's vert. Most likely, he tested low at 42" in the draft camp, but I doubt 48" is accurate either. If I had a guess I'd say between 44"-46", which would equal Spud's range and seems about right.

All I know is that at 5'7" tall, he's a LOCK to win the dunk contest....Everyone loves the little guy.

"Putting his hand in his bag, he took out a stone and slung it and struck the Philistine on the forehead"


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

I believe a vertical is measured off one step. By that I mean stading one foot in front of the other, then bring your back foot forward so both feel come together, and then leap off both feet. Thats how I do it anyway. I doubt anyone can jump over 30" without a single step. Surely no-ones ankles are that strong!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

31" for James White has to be a misprint. You can't change hands on a FT line dunk and only have a 31" vertical. I don't care if it's both feet, it's still a typo.

The poster above me is correct on a vertical jump test, you step forward then jump off both feet. It has a very natural flow to it and is probably the best test for judging jump height.


----------

